

Open Source at IFTTT - devinfoley
https://ifttt.github.io

======
reilly3000
I am in love with IFTTT's Do apps. The UX is purely phenomenon and has become
part of my daily life. I hope they keep up these types of projects!

~~~
SmallBets
I have been meaning to dive in. What are some recipes/use cases that worked
out best for you?

~~~
reilly3000
Making an Evernote note is great with do. I don't have to launch the app and
risk switching context. Same with Todoist, Salesforce chatter, and more. The
idea of one way UX (not just react-style unidirectional dataflow) where the
user has a view for just data entry or retrieval is a powerful one.

------
pistoriusp
I really wish I had the ability to:

1\. Call out any remote API.

2\. Schedule a task to run at a certain time of day.

Basically, I want cron with workflow and recipes.

~~~
conickal
Have you seen the Maker channel?
[https://ifttt.com/maker](https://ifttt.com/maker)

That combined with the Date & Time channel would probably do a lot of what you
want.

~~~
bduerst
How does this handle authenticated requests?

For example, does it store OAuth tokens and refresh on your behalf?

~~~
jheising
The Maker Channel Action doesn't support authenticated requests, at least
anything beyond something you could send in the URL or body of the message. We
do this to prevent people from using it to spoof requests to public
authenticated services that might view such behavior as slightly "shady". The
Maker Channel is really meant for prototyping and experimenting and so we've
limited the capabilities to keep the uses in that realm. Hope that helps!

~~~
xg15
That's somewhat of a bummer, as it also forces all legitimate users to leave
their endpoints acessible for everyone who knows the URL.

Have you thought about at least adding support for authentication where the
credentials are generated by IFTTT? (Similar to the "secret" that you use for
the trigger) This would allow makers to protect their endpoints while still
disallowing spoofed requests.

------
chipgap98
I want their Channel Platform to come out so badly. Being able to hook any
service into IFTTT would be incredibly powerful/useful

~~~
williamjackson
If you haven't looked recently, they now have incoming and outgoing web
requests:

[https://ifttt.com/maker](https://ifttt.com/maker)

~~~
jnbiche
But no authentication? Makes it somewhat useless. How many services allow
unauthenticated requests?

~~~
andybak
There's a secret key. Isn't the idea that you're wiring this up to your own
services?

------
nosefrog
Laura, you rock!

~~~
lauraskelton
Thanks! Super excited to make this public.

------
hung
I hadn't heard of Jot before. Looks really interesting and useful for a bunch
of applications.

------
mateo411
jot should be jottt.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
nthnclrk
+1

------
masonpelt
Hell YEAH!!!

------
josteink
To me, that looks around 99% Mac/Apple-centric, and that puts my interest
firmly at zero.

Touché that their open-source efforts can't actually be used on _true_ open-
source systems like Linux.

I like IFTTT, but this was massively underwhelming.

